# Tenacity & Quinclorac



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I have had a sudden surge of baby crabgrass pop up in my last years reno... it is pretty even spread popping up in all the smaller thin gaps in the lawn. I assume these are left over seeds from the old lawn that started germinating when it got hot in July..

2 weeks ago I spot sprayed tenacity on the worst areas and now most of the crab grass in that area is turning white. It is clear however that to get it all I will need a 2nd application and I will need to blanket spray...

The question is, I also have Drive XLR8 and MSO which I could use. Has anyone used both products together say a week apart to more quickly take out the problem? I want to avoid hurting the good turf, and I have seen vids of Quinclorac taking out everything...

Thanks


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

If it's not too many of them you can spot spray. I use spectracide weed killer concentrate with quinclorac


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

When do U typically get your first frost? U may not need to kill the crabby.

Use the Quinclorac. Be careful with amount of MSO as Quinclorac will do a number on FF.



Stuofsci02 said:


> I have had a sudden surge of baby crabgrass pop up in my last years reno... it is pretty even spread popping up in all the smaller thin gaps in the lawn. I assume these are left over seeds from the old lawn that started germinating when it got hot in July..
> 
> 2 weeks ago I spot sprayed tenacity on the worst areas and now most of the crab grass in that area is turning white. It is clear however that to get it all I will need a 2nd application and I will need to blanket spray...
> 
> ...


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 I had the same issue and decided to stick with same product. In my case double Quin hit.
They work in a different way (nonecreating overgrow, the other leading to chlorosis) and I was afraid the 1st app will cancel/decrease the effect of the other product.
M


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

john5246 said:


> If it's not too many of them you can spot spray. I use spectracide weed killer concentrate with quinclorac


Yeah it is about 13,000 sqft, so spot spraying is out of the question. I find the spectricide does not really have enough Quinclorac to kill the crabgrass..


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

troksd said:


> When do U typically get your first frost? U may not need to kill the crabby.
> 
> Use the Quinclorac. Be careful with amount of MSO as Quinclorac will do a number on FF.
> 
> ...


First frost is usually early OCT.... I don't want to let it go that long... want to smoke this stuff out..

Cheers


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

gergelybg said:


> @Stuofsci02 I had the same issue and decided to stick with same product. In my case double Quin hit.
> They work in a different way (nonecreating overgrow, the other leading to chlorosis) and I was afraid the 1st app will cancel/decrease the effect of the other product.
> M


Yeah I will stick with the tenacity for now. Maybe some Quinclorac in August to get the stragglers


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

How long once you spray the crabgrass does it take to kill it with tenacity? I sprayed a bunch on the 3rd and am planning round two on the 17th (2 weeks)


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@bosox_5 It takes long, very long. 4 weeks in my experience to 80% kill. 2 weeks apart 2nd app is a good idea. But do a split (5oz/acre).


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

As long as it is dying when the overseeded areas are coming up, I'm good with that


----------

